# جاذبية جهنمية و جاذبية جَنّية



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*
فى يوم من الأيام كنت بأتفرج على مشهد لرواد الفضاء

و كيف أنهم سابحين فى المركبة الفضائية 

فلا يوجد جاذبية

و لأول وهلة تمنيت أن أعيش بلا جاذبية

و أن أكون طائرة فى الفراغ بلا أجنحة 

وااااااااااااااااااااو ما أجمل هذا الاحساس






و رأيت هذا الفيديو عن إيه اللى بيحصل للدموع إذا بكيت بلاجاذبية ؟
[YOUTUBE]7mqEHYRprvk[/YOUTUBE]

ثم رأيت هذا الفيديو
[YOUTUBE]D-mG-0eDhKQ[/YOUTUBE]

اللا 
طب بيعملو بيبّى إزاى ؟؟
دا الحاجة كدة تلزق فيهم 
يع





ثم بدر الى ذهنى :

 ألعل لجهنم جاذبية ؟ 

ألعل للجنة جاذبية ؟؟

و لنفرض أن الجنة و جهنم مكانين منفصلين 

بينهما هوة عظيمة

هل ستوجد جاذبية ؟

الموضوع للتخيل فقط






*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انا ابقا غبية لو قولت مش فاهمه السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11azy:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو انا ابقا غبية لو قولت مش فاهمه السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11azy:



*واااااااااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااااااء

هو السؤال مش واضح ؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههه فين السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟
قصدك ان فيه جاذبية لجهنم زى الجاذبية الارضية كده ؟
وان ممكن يكون فيه جاذبية بين الجنة وجهنم ؟ يعنى الناس اللى هناك تروح هنا , وطبق طبقو يلزق فى طبق طبقنا :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه فين السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> قصدك ان فيه جاذبية لجهنم زى الجاذبية الارضية كده ؟



*هو دا قصدى :hlp:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو دا قصدى :hlp:*


 *طيب دة أية علاقته بدة ؟؟*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طب بيعملو بيبّى إزاى ؟؟
> دا الحاجة كدة تلزق فيهم
> يع
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو دا قصدى :hlp:*



هو فيه جاذبية لجهنم طبعا , بس انا اقصد منها المعنى المعنوى مش الحرفى 
يعنى مش قانون جاذبية ونيوتن وكده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب دة أية علاقته بدة ؟؟*​



*معلش دا لزوم التخيل بس

30:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو فيه جاذبية لجهنم طبعا , بس انا اقصد منها المعنى المعنوى مش الحرفى
> يعنى مش قانون جاذبية ونيوتن وكده



*لا أنا مش عايزة المعنوى 

نتكلم فيه مع أيموندد براحتنا

أنا عايزة نيوتن*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا أنا مش عايزة المعنوى
> 
> نتكلم فيه مع أيموندد براحتنا
> 
> أنا عايزة نيوتن*



لا عمرى ما سمعت عن قوانين جاذبية ناحية جهنم :t31:
ده لو كده يبقا كلنا رايحين بقا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟leasantr
ولا فيه ناس فيها مغناطيس بتنجذب وناس لا ؟ 
ايه الجنان الرسمى ده ؟ هتجننينى حرام عليكى ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*فى الثقافة الأسلامية ( جهنم ) ليها جاذبية مثل الأرضية 
ولذا أسمها ( الهاوية ) - السقوط بمعناه اللفظى 
الجنة بلا جاذبية ....أدلتها من خلال أحاديث صحيحة 
وفيها طيران كمان 
زورونا تجدوا ما يسركم 
*
30:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا عمرى ما سمعت عن قوانين جاذبية ناحية جهنم :t31:
> ده لو كده يبقا كلنا رايحين بقا ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟leasantr
> ولا فيه ناس فيها مغناطيس بتنجذب وناس لا ؟
> ايه الجنان الرسمى ده ؟ هتجننينى حرام عليكى ههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع تخيلى فقط 
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الموضوع تخيلى فقط
> ​*



ما هو لو فيها جاذبية يبقا كلنا رايحين انشاء الله leasantr
وانا بصراحة مش عايزة معنديش وقت عندى شغل ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى الثقافة الأسلامية ( جهنم ) ليها جاذبية مثل الأرضية
> ولذا أسمها ( الهاوية ) - السقوط بمعناه اللفظى
> الجنة بلا جاذبية ....أدلتها من خلال أحاديث صحيحة
> وفيها طيران كمان
> ...



*إيه ؟؟

الجنة بلا جاذبية ؟؟؟

أومال هيعملوا بيبّى إزاى ؟



*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فى الثقافة الأسلامية ( جهنم ) ليها جاذبية مثل الأرضية
> ولذا أسمها ( الهاوية ) - السقوط بمعناه اللفظى
> الجنة بلا جاذبية ....أدلتها من خلال أحاديث صحيحة
> وفيها طيران كمان
> ...



*طب سؤال تانى 

حددوا الجاذبية بالظبط أد إيه ؟؟

يعنى أد جاذبية الأرض و لا أد جاذبية القمر ؟

عشان أعرف لما هيتشد شعرى هيوجعنى و لا لأ ؟​*


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

دي تبقي مصيبه ياايريني لو جهنم فيها جاذبيه 
علي كده بقي يبقي كلنا منجذبين منجذبين بعون الله هههههههههه
وبعدين جاذبية ايه اللي في جهنم 
لان الانسان بعد الموت بيبقي روح يعني الجسد انتهي 
والروح ماتأثرش فيها لاجاذبيه ولا غيره ولا حتي يعرفوا يعملوا بيبي هههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> دي تبقي مصيبه ياايريني لو جهنم فيها جاذبيه
> علي كده بقي يبقي كلنا منجذبين منجذبين بعون الله هههههههههه
> وبعدين جاذبية ايه اللي في جهنم
> لان الانسان بعد الموت بيبقي روح يعني الجسد انتهي
> والروح ماتأثرش فيها لاجاذبيه ولا غيره ولا حتي يعرفوا يعملوا بيبي هههههههههههههه



*أنا بأطمن بس 

لاحسن لو فيه جاذبية وجه ربنا يشدنى من شعرى تبقى مصيييييييييييييبة

لكن لو ما فيش

يشد براحته

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما هو لو فيها جاذبية يبقا كلنا رايحين انشاء الله leasantr
> وانا بصراحة مش عايزة معنديش وقت عندى شغل ههههههههههههههههههه



*إنتى مش هتنجذبى هناك

دا أنا ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا بأطمن بس
> 
> لاحسن لو فيه جاذبية وجه ربنا يشدنى من شعرى تبقى مصيييييييييييييبة
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه
دي لو جات علي شد الشعر تبقي رحمه من ربنا 
بس انا شعري قصير خالص يعني كده بقي انا منجذبه منجذبه وكله بما لا يخالف شرع الله


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى مش هتنجذبى هناك
> 
> دا أنا ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههه اشمعنا انتى بس ؟ايه العنصرية ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> دي لو جات علي شد الشعر تبقي رحمه من ربنا
> بس انا شعري قصير خالص يعني كده بقي انا منجذبه منجذبه وكله بما لا يخالف شرع الله



*لا إنتى كدة فى الأمان

حتى لو إنجذبتى مش هيتشد شعرك

:smil16:

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه الموضوع ده هههههههههههه
 انا رائى زى نيتا كدا-- ان مدام مفيش جسد يبقى مش هتفرق لو فيه جازبيه و لا مفيش----


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه اشمعنا انتى بس ؟ايه العنصرية ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟



شوفتي ياروز
مش عاوزه تنجذبنا معاها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه اشمعنا انتى بس ؟ايه العنصرية ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟



*إنتى مش شايفة البلطجة اللى أنا عاملاها ؟:hlp:

*


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه الموضوع ده هههههههههههه
> انا رائى زى نيتا كدا-- ان مدام مفيش جسد يبقى مش هتفرق لو فيه جازبيه و لا مفيش----



الله عليكي ياحبو ياغاليه
دايما رافعه من المعنويه اللي عندي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايه الموضوع ده هههههههههههه
> انا رائى زى نيتا كدا-- ان مدام مفيش جسد يبقى مش هتفرق لو فيه جازبيه و لا مفيش----



*يا سلاااااااااااااااام

طما فيه جسد فى الفضاء و مش منجذبين لحاجة أهو 

:hlp:


*


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا سلاااااااااااااااام
> 
> طما فيه جسد فى الفضاء و مش منجذبين لحاجة أهو
> 
> ...



أمممممممممممممممممممممم
عندك حق :big74::big74::big74:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنتى مش شايفة البلطجة اللى أنا عاملاها ؟:hlp:
> 
> *



هههههههههه هو من ناحية البلطجة فأنتى تستحقيها وعن جدارة :t31:
وتقريبا مش هتنجذبى جهنم هى اللى هتجيلك لغاية عندك 
ههههههههههه
واذا كنتى خايفة من شد الشعر قصيه ياستى 
بس انتى مش هتتشدى من شعرك , انتى هتتشدى من لسانك leasantrleasantr
فكرتينى بمدرسة العربى وانا فى ابتدائى فى مصر كانت تقولنا كل واحد فى جهنم هيتعلق من الحاجة اللى كان بيستخدمها غلط 
واحدة كانت بتشتم هتتعلق من لسانها 
واحدة كانت بتعمل ايه هتتعلق من معرفش ايه ههههههههههههه ( تم الحذف علشان الرقابة ) :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> أمممممممممممممممممممممم
> عندك حق :big74::big74::big74:



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

30:30:30:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه هو من ناحية البلطجة فأنتى تستحقيها وعن جدارة :t31:
> وتقريبا مش هتنجذبى جهنم هى اللى هتجيلك لغاية عندك
> ههههههههههه
> واذا كنتى خايفة من شد الشعر قصيه ياستى
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا جهنم لها جاذبية والجنة لها جاذبية
جاذبية جهنم هى الشهوات والمعاصى والبعد عن الرب
وجاذبية الجنة الطاعة للرب والخدمة ومساعدة المحتاجين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> طبعا جهنم لها جاذبية والجنة لها جاذبية
> جاذبية جهنم هى الشهوات والمعاصى والبعد عن الرب
> وجاذبية الجنة الطاعة للرب والخدمة ومساعدة المحتاجين



*مش هنتكلم فى الجاذبية المعنوية

هنتكلم فى الجاذبية المادية

:hlp:

*


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه هو من ناحية البلطجة فأنتى تستحقيها وعن جدارة :t31:
> وتقريبا مش هتنجذبى جهنم هى اللى هتجيلك لغاية عندك
> ههههههههههه
> واذا كنتى خايفة من شد الشعر قصيه ياستى
> ...


ههههههههههههه
:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انتى محيره نفسك ليه ومحيرانا معاكى 
تخطفى رجلك وتشوفى الاخبار ايه وتعالى قوليلنا 
اخبار الجاذبيه ايه وكفايه نعرف مكان واحد 
والمواصلات كتير وسهله


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله خيالج واسع يا بنت الحلال خلينا بالاول ندخلها ما تفرق جاذبيه او طيران ومن تالي يصير خير.. بس اظن مافيها.. ليش؟ اذا قصدج الجنه تجدذبك او الجهنم فلازم يكونون مامورين بكده وانتي او انا كل واحد على حسب نيته حيتجذب فلو كلنا نروحنا وانجذبنا للجنه من راح يدخل جهنم ها شفتي تفكير هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]عن أبن عباس انه قال : *​​ *[FONT=&quot]للمؤمن 72 حورية كل حورية على سرير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرتفاع السرير مسيرة خمسمائة عامااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى تخيلى انتى الراجل من دول علشان يمشى مسيرة 500 عام ...طيب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على مايوصل للحورية هيكون فيه نَفس لحاجة ...؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً مستحييل ...دة غير انه قدامه خمسيت سنة لغاية ماينول مراده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و36 ألف سنة على ما يلف على الــ 72 حورية ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن العقل بيقول أنه لا جاذبية فى الجنة ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن الراجل من دولى هيطير طيران على حورييياته 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​30:30:30:​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عن أبن عباس انه قال : *​​ *[FONT=&quot]للمؤمن 72 حورية كل حورية على سرير *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أرتفاع السرير مسيرة خمسمائة عامااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى تخيلى انتى الراجل من دول علشان يمشى مسيرة 500 عام ...طيب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على مايوصل للحورية هيكون فيه نَفس لحاجة ...؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً مستحييل ...دة غير انه قدامه خمسيت سنة لغاية ماينول مراده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و36 ألف سنة على ما يلف على الــ 72 حورية ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن العقل بيقول أنه لا جاذبية فى الجنة ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن الراجل من دولى هيطير طيران على حورييياته
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​30:30:30:​[/FONT]



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهووي بالي 
يعني لازم يمشوا خمسميت سنه عشان يوصلوا لارتفاع للسرير ههههههههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهووي بالي
> يعني لازم يمشوا خمسميت سنه عشان يوصلوا لارتفاع للسرير ههههههههههههههه


*عليا النعمة ولا ليكى عليا حِلفان ....دة اللى بيقولوه 
leasantr
*​


----------



## tamav maria (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عليا النعمة ولا ليكى عليا حِلفان ....دة اللى بيقولوه
> leasantr
> *​



مصدقاك يااخويا احياة النبي مصدقاك 
طب هو مش المفروض يبتدو يمشوا من دلوقتي 
يادوب يقدروا يوصلوا للسما بعد 500 سنه من النهارده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ابن عباس كان بيفسر اية (على سرر مرفوعه)

وقال 
 وذلك أن ولي الله في الجنة على سرير ارتفاعه 00 5 عام 
هو بيتكلم عن شخص اللي يدخل الجنه كيف تكون سريره 
بعض المواقع اللي بتنقد بتحب كده تكتب

عن ابن عباس ان للمؤمن 72 حوريه وكل حوريه على سرير مسبرة مائة عام>>  ولازم عن.. عشان بالمره يبان انه حديث

على اساس ان المسلم المغفل يمسك راسه ويقل oh my god
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ألعل لجهنم جاذبية ؟ 

ألعل للجنة جاذبية ؟؟

و لنفرض أن الجنة و جهنم مكانين منفصلين 

بينهما هوة عظيمة

هل ستوجد جاذبية ؟

الموضوع للتخيل فقط




اذا كان الموضوع للتخيل فالخيال واسع
لكن قبل التخيل وجب دينيا ثم علميا اثبات المكان اولا
فالمكان هو الذي يحدد الجاذبيه
فاين تكون الجنه واين جهنم وهل هم مختلفين ام في مكان واحد ...؟؟


.......​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> انتى محيره نفسك ليه ومحيرانا معاكى
> تخطفى رجلك وتشوفى الاخبار ايه وتعالى قوليلنا
> اخبار الجاذبيه ايه وكفايه نعرف مكان واحد
> والمواصلات كتير وسهله



*عايزة تخلصى منى ؟:hlp:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماشاء الله خيالج واسع يا بنت الحلال خلينا بالاول ندخلها ما تفرق جاذبيه او طيران ومن تالي يصير خير.. بس اظن مافيها.. ليش؟ اذا قصدج الجنه تجدذبك او الجهنم فلازم يكونون مامورين بكده وانتي او انا كل واحد على حسب نيته حيتجذب فلو كلنا نروحنا وانجذبنا للجنه من راح يدخل جهنم ها شفتي تفكير هههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا تفكير برضوا 100 مية​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عن أبن عباس انه قال : *​​ *[FONT=&quot]للمؤمن 72 حورية كل حورية على سرير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرتفاع السرير مسيرة خمسمائة عامااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى تخيلى انتى الراجل من دول علشان يمشى مسيرة 500 عام ...طيب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على مايوصل للحورية هيكون فيه نَفس لحاجة ...؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً مستحييل ...دة غير انه قدامه خمسيت سنة لغاية ماينول مراده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و36 ألف سنة على ما يلف على الــ 72 حورية ..!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذن العقل بيقول أنه لا جاذبية فى الجنة ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن الراجل من دولى هيطير طيران على حورييياته
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​30:30:30:​[/FONT]


*
لا إستنى بأة

يعنى ما فيش جاذبية فى الجنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

طب لما بيستحموا 

الماية بتنزل من على جسمهم و لا بتلزق و لا هيجيبوا فوط يمسحوا ؟

و لا يمكن ما بيستحموش ؟

نضيف منه فيه

ثم إن لو ما فيش جاذبية فى الجنة يبقى السرير مش ثابت و بالتالى السرير كمان طائر فى الفراغ 

30:30:30:

فيه جاذبية يا عم :t30:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اذا كان الموضوع للتخيل فالخيال واسع
> لكن قبل التخيل وجب دينيا ثم علميا اثبات المكان اولا
> فالمكان هو الذي يحدد الجاذبيه
> فاين تكون الجنه واين جهنم وهل هم مختلفين ام في مكان واحد ...؟؟
> ...



*لا دينيا و لا علميا

إحنا عايزين خياليا 

:hlp:​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عايزة تخلصى منى ؟:hlp:​*




وانا اقدر يا جميل استغنى عنك 
انت حبيبى يا ايرو:smile01:giveup:


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Well don Irini ........!Irini pi in Coptic language .....! I prefer that subject have a spiritual meaning it means a lot and have reality knowledge ....! if you want to ...!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini ........!Irini pi in Coptic language .....! I prefer that subject have a spiritual meaning it means a lot and have reality knowledge ....! if you want to ...!



*أنا عارفة صدقنى المعانى الروحية

بس مش عايزة أدخل فيها لغرض ما فى نفسى

:hlp:​*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (16 سبتمبر 2013)

WELL don IRINI..........! I have gut your point.............!go a head.....!


----------

